# Prepare for CEDC



## tadcox (Nov 8, 2011)

I just order the study guide to prepare for the CEDC exam. I am a coder for Nationwide Children's emergency department. Does anyone have any recommendations/ suggestions on areas to study? Thanks!


----------



## Mojo (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought the practice exam was helpful. Review the critical care guidelines, fracture care and splinting, cerumen and foreign body removal, laceration repair and burn care along with the ICD-9 coding guidelines (adverse reactions, poisonings, pregnancy complications, sepsis and burns). Utilize an audit tool you are comfortable with to determine the proper E/M level using the '95 Documentation Guidelines. Look over the use of modifiers, too. Good luck!


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 10, 2011)

I just ordered the study guide also.... I am also waiting by my mailbox for it....


----------



## tadcox (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Mojo for all the tips! I'll make sure to review all those areas you mentioned. 

Good luck Susan... we could msg each other regarding questions in the study material if you'd like. My email is tonya.ries01@gmail.com, just get ahold of me!


----------

